

ShopLocket Launches Solution for Single-Item Merchants - katherinehague
http://betakit.com/2012/02/22/shoplocket-launches-ecommerce-solution

======
tlear
Really good idea to sell one off tshirts, stickers on the even registration
pages etc.

------
jsavimbi
Interesting solution to an age-old problem. I wonder if this type of simple
solution has come about from a reduction in technology costs, the
understanding that not everyone is shooting to be a big-box store or both.

~~~
katherinehague
Katherine here (ShopLocket founder). I'm not sure if its the reduction in
technology costs, something like ShopLocket has been possible for years. But
what I do think has changed is that its no longer a leap for the average
person to consider selling online. They have the social networks and
distribution channels to do it on their own.

Not to mention, with solutions like Shopify and services like Pinterest rising
in popularity, expectations for what product should look like online have
risen. eBay and Craigslist just won't cut it anymore.

~~~
fananta
Hey Katherine, we met at the SproutUp office. Just wanted to say impressive
build and best of luck!

